# Face Cloth Talk (Muslin, Nanofiber, Microfiber, Washcloths, etc)



## eastofthesun (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey everyone! I wasn't sure if this should go in 'beauty tools' or in 'skincare', but I think it fits better here, personally.

So, instead of purchasing a Clarisonic and having to replace the brush heads (too much waste and $$ over the long-term for my budget) I've decided to try just using a normal cotton washcloth.

I really like the effects, and it's gentle enough that I feel I won't have any issues with over-exfoliating or breaking capillaries like the Clarisonic sometimes does. Also, I feel like I don't need to use a scrub daily anymore. Plus, everyone already has these in their linen closet, and they are washable!

Then I started hearing lots of good things about muslin cloths, and I want to get some! I see that lots of balm cleansers come with a muslin cloth (Ren, Josie Maran, Liz Earle, Eve Lom) and you can buy the cloths separately as well. I haven't bought any of the balm cleansers or the muslin cloths.... yet!

But then, my husband surprised me with this little package of nanofiber cloths (see pic below- and if interested, search on Amazon for Nano Tech Reusable Face and Body Cloths), which supposedly remove your makeup without even needing a cleanser, and exfoliate as well!





Anyway, I like them, they do remove makeup with just warm water and no cleanser. I find that extremely neat!

But I guess, I'm wondering what do you use to cleanse your face? What works best for you?


----------



## eastofthesun (Mar 19, 2014)

Hmmm, maybe this should go in the skincare area afterall...

Could one of the moderators move this, if they don't mind, to the skincare section of the board?

Thanks so much!


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 19, 2014)

Even before those expensive handheld tools, washcloth already has been doing it's job just fine. The effects only differ from one individual to another because of different skin types. I did not grow up exfoliating my face regularly though, but I can say my skin is very low maintenance.

I had been using those 4in1 facial cloths from Olay and I really like them better than the regular washcloths. Fact that they are disposable, bacteria contamination is minimal to zero.

I had been thinking of getting a Clarisonic but I already have the Olay. I guess both does the job but had heard a llt of nice reviews on Clarisonic. As of now, I am pretty quite content of my method of exfoliation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eastofthesun (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey there, thanks for replying!

Yeah, I agree about the washcloth. I mean, honestly, growing up I thought the washcloth was for your body in the shower, not your face, so I always just used my hands and a cleanser to clean my face.

But I'm wondering now if I used a washcloth on my face, how different my skin would have been in my teens. I had lots of breakouts then, so I was always so harsh on my skin, because I thought that's what it needed. DAMN the marketing and those OXY PADS! EUGH! I think it made my skin 100x worse! I used them way too much!

Anyway, I'm currently cleansing like so:

1. Warm my nanofiber cloth in hand-hot water

2. Apply to face, and press into it gently

3. Wipe makeup away gently

4. Rinse with water, wring out and hang to dry.

5. Rinse face, clean with gentle milk/gel cleanser

Then I go in to the exfoliator, hydrating toner, and my treatments.

I like the nanofiber cloths, but I'm not sure how much I like them. I mean, I might just start using them to remove my tough mascara, and then go in with my cleanser and a gentle washcloth. I feel funny rubbing the nanofiber cloth on my face- they say you have to be gentle or you can over-exfoliate, and that kinda freaks me out!


----------

